
The Trolley Problem: New Seattle Streetcars May Not Fit on Tracks - kimsk112
http://fortune.com/2018/07/24/seattle-streetcar-system-fit-rails/
======
olliej
This is like the new bart cars in the Bay Area. They can’t run on all the
tracks, because “reasons”: I cant recall whether they damage existing tracks
or what it was, but regardless they can only operate on one line.

I do not understand why when ordering new trains/trolleys the cities are not
including contractual obligations that the cars work on existing
infrastructure.

~~~
nanis
They operate in the someone else's problem field[1] while spending other
people's money[2].

[1]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Somebody_else%27s_problem](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Somebody_else%27s_problem)
[2]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Principal%E2%80%93agent_proble...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Principal%E2%80%93agent_problem)

